# Aedan's AKC Novice Obedience debut



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aedan and I headed down to the PCOTC double obedience trial today for his obedience debut.

He really did well!! Against some excellent teams, he came in the ribbons even while experiencing several things he does not have experience with -- or at least enough experience with. I need to ask some friends to scrape chairs and slam some doors - doubt if I can emulate the wondrous smells of the pot luck lunch cooking but perhaps I can find a McDonalds or Burger King with an adjacent parking lot 

He earned 2 4th places with scores of 192 and 192.5. Good boy!!

And he did not have any of his support system there (Faelan, Towhee & Finch are all at a health clinic and Brady stayed home to go hiking with Paul)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations. Great scores.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations Sharon! I've loved watching this little boy grow up!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Fantastic job! Aedan is looking very proud in that picture too.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Huge congrats!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Great job! Good boy, Aedan! Congratulations!


----------

